# QUE FEA ES LA VICTORIA!



## oxidan (Apr 1, 2005)

HOY VINE EN EUTO DESDE LIMA Y CRUCE POR TODA LA AVENIDA MANCO CAPAC, QUE DECEPCION , PARECIA EL INFIERNO, TODO SUCIO Y NADA ARREGLADO, LOS MONUMENTOS DE MANCO CAPAC HECHO DE LOS PEOR, BUENO DICEN QUE LA VICTORIA ES EL DISTRITO MAS RICO DEL PERU, PERO NO SE VE NADA DE ESO.... QUIEN ES EL ALCALDE? BUENO PARA QUE NO SEA ELEGIDO NUNCA MAS!!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

La victoria el distrito mas rico del Perú? en que sentido? La Victoria es quizás el peor distrito de Lima Metropolitana, el alcalde no se preocupa siquiera de recoger la basura, es un caos esa zona de Lima.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

ES HORRIBLE...si hay un distrito horrible, el mas feo de Lima, sin dudas es La Victoria. Hasta algunos distritos en los conos de Lima son mejores.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

La Victoria tiene tantas cosas malas que se haría interminable contarlas, la cantidad de basura, los baches por doquier, la cantidad de asaltos, los ambulantes, los perros callejeros (me sorprende pero este es el único distrito en el que aún veo perros callejeros), etc etc etc....


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

oxidan said:


> HOY VINE EN EUTO DESDE LIMA Y CRUCE POR TODA LA AVENIDA MANCO CAPAC, QUE DECEPCION , PARECIA EL INFIERNO, TODO SUCIO Y NADA ARREGLADO, LOS MONUMENTOS DE MANCO CAPAC HECHO DE LOS PEOR, BUENO *DICEN QUE LA VICTORIA ES EL DISTRITO MAS RICO DEL PERU*, PERO NO SE VE NADA DE ESO.... QUIEN ES EL ALCALDE? BUENO PARA QUE NO SEA ELEGIDO NUNCA MAS!!!


 :lol: 

Como sera el mas pobre...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

yo creia que el peor distrito de lima era El agustino a la victoria la veo mas o menos normal comparado con San Martin de Porres... auqnue see lo mas feo de la victoria es la av. Parinacochas.. manco capac sera feo pero he visto peores lugares en lima... x lo que dijiste sovre que es el distrito mas rico lo dudo mucho... ... Solo xque tiene ha Polvos azules o a gamarra no creo que lo haga el distrito mas rico San isidro le gana e igual miraflores


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

está repleto de rateros. Pero no es tan feo , por lo menos no la zonaque está atrás del edificio interbank


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Juan1912 said:


> está repleto de rateros. Pero no es tan feo , por lo menos no la zonaque está atrás del edificio interbank


Si, tienes razon, tiene su parte rescatable, como santa catalina, la parte que colinda con san isidro, luego mas adentro si es feo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

LO UNICO RESCATABLE DE LA VICTORIA ES LA TORRE INTERBANK !


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

tbm Polvos azules (aunque prefiero polvos rosados) y Gamarra (aunque es un caos x navidad)...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si de verdad, La Victoria será fea pero si posee un edificio ícono de Lima.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

ASI ES LA RICA VIKY CAÓTICA AL 100 POR CIENTO DEBERIAN SACAR AL ALCALDE ES UN BUENO PARA NADA UN INCOMPETENTE E INEPTO,NO SE PREOCUPA DE NADA POBRE IMBESIL,LO ÚNICO QUE HACE ES ROBAR Y NADA MÁS ES UN DESGRAMPADO UNO MÁS DEL MONTÓN DE BASURA QUE COLERA ME DA ESTO BUENO NI MODO...ESPEREMOS QUE EL QUE LE SIGA PONGA CARTAS EN EL ASUNTO AJALA.....


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

que no se le ocurra a nadie tomar fotos de esos lugares.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

KW said:


> que no se le ocurra a nadie tomar fotos de esos lugares.


demasiado tarde...










que feita zona pero he visto distritos mas feos en Lima...


----------



## LopezDeCastilla (Apr 4, 2005)

La victoria sera feo....Pero podria ser una zona mas bonita..si es que se restaura es decir pintar etc.. tiene unos edificios muy bonitos..pero descuidados..


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

claro, cualquier distrito pintandolo y arreglandolo se va a ver mejor. Pero en estos momentos, así como esta, no es nada bonito.


----------



## Magallanes (Jul 3, 2004)

*Jajaja adivinen como se llama el barrio mas feo, pobre y peligroso de Santiago...La Victoria! *


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

me dan risa esos nombres eseranzadores "la victoria" "Villa EL SALVADOR", pero cuando llegas a esas zonas parece como si el tiempo se detuvo 3 siglos atrás


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Magallanes said:


> *Jajaja adivinen como se llama el barrio mas feo, pobre y peligroso de Santiago...La Victoria! *


Bah? Y no es ni La Pincoya ni la Sta. Adriana ni La Pintana?? 

Bueno.. y volviendo al tema, en verdad q ese lugar es feo.. el estadio de Alianza deberia estar en mejor lugar..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Magallanes said:


> *Jajaja adivinen como se llama el barrio mas feo, pobre y peligroso de Santiago...La Victoria! *


En serio?? Y San Isidro es uno de los barrios mas bonitos de Buenos Aires...jejeje, las coincidencias.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Miren, no creo que la victoria sea el distrito mas feo de lima, tiene construcciones de todas las epocas, coloniales, republicanas, modernas, la plaza manco capac ha caido en una decadencia atroz, a pesar de haber sido inmortalizado en "la ciudad y los perros" de Vargas Llosa, la iglesia matriz es muy bonita, hay sectores modernos que pasan piola, quiza el sector mas horrible sea la parada, circunvalacion, terribles, pero la Victoria no tiene pueblos jovenes.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esta muy descuidado, es verdad, la victoria fue creada como un barrio obrero durante el siglo XIX, necesita ayuda, asi como lo necesita el Rimac y Barrios Altos, pero hay que reconocer que es el barrio mas achorao de Lima.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ahora, para mi sin duda el barrio mas feo de lima es el agustino, y los barrios perifericos del Callao, esos si que son bravazos, entras y sales calato..


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Ahora, para mi sin duda el barrio mas feo de lima es el agustino, y los barrios perifericos del Callao, esos si que son bravazos, entras y sales calato..


Como es El Agustino?


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

unmmm distrito con casas sin ninguna gracia con parques tampoco sin gracia es un distrito sin gracia


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

grg1992 said:


> Como es El Agustino?


Es un barrio que tiene dos grandes cerros poblados hasta la punta, lo peor de todo es que hay gente de mal vivir, es muy peligroso, sucio, terrible, da miedo pasar por alli...deberian ponerle una bomba...


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Jejeej y por donde queda.. nunca antes lo había escuchado..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

grg1992 said:


> Jejeej y por donde queda.. nunca antes lo había escuchado..


lo peor es que esta cerca al centro de lima, entre barrios altos y La Victoria, alli vivio el popular Chacalon...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ummm queda este creo queda x el rio rimac


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Ahhh.. en el estadio de Alianza vi unos cerros con casas bien feas.. ese es El Agustino?? jejej al final lo habia visto de alguna forma..


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Chacalon no es de ese cerro feo que tiene una cruz arriba como se llama?


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Quien es Chacalon??

Jejeje perdonen mi ignorancia..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

San Cristobal? Ni idea de donde es ese tipo...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

jajaj es el angel del pueblo (no mentira) es un cantante que vino de ayacucho


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

grg1992 said:


> Quien es Chacalon??
> 
> Jejeje perdonen mi ignorancia..


Uff..no es ignorancia tuya, no tienes porque saberlo, pues hay personajes mucho mas importantes que ese...jeje


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El cerro el Pino es el cerro mas conocido, estar alli es alucinante parece una gran piramide de casas que estan hasta la punta, es inmenso, feo y cochino, y tienen todas las comodidades, pistas, veredas, losas deportivas. hasta hacen un concurso Miss Cerro el Pino, la cagada.


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> El cerro el Pino es el cerro mas conocido, estar alli es alucinante parece una gran piramide de casas que estan hasta la punta, es inmenso, feo y cochino, y tienen todas las comodidades, pistas, veredas, losas deportivas. hasta hacen un concurso Miss Cerro el Pino, la cagada.


Jajaja eso queda en El Agustino? o en q distrito? xD


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

J Block said:


> Uff..no es ignorancia tuya, no tienes porque saberlo, pues hay personajes mucho mas importantes que ese...jeje


Jejejeje es un cantante al final? yo pensaba q era un narco... xDDD


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Chacalon fue un cantante de chicha idolatrado por la gente del agustino y demas barrios populares, formados por gente eminentemente andina, fue un suceso, hasta estan haciendo una miniserie de su vida que ya lo pasan por la tele y la esta rompiendo.
en lo particular el tipo de musica que hacia, me parece la mas horrible que hay.

Soooy muchacho provinciano, me levanto muy tempraaano....jajaja


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

hay que suerte que cuando me vine a Lima no pase todo eso de vivir en esos barrios mas feos... x mi madrecita si hubiera ido a vivir a eso lugares me hubiera vuelto al toque a Cajamarca


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

grg1992 said:


> Jajaja eso queda en El Agustino? o en q distrito? xD


Claro el Cerro El Pino es el corazon del Agustino..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jejeje, yo opino lo mismo, la chicha es asquerosa.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

La chicha? música o bebida? porque la chicha morada es buenísima.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

njpch said:


> hay que suerte que cuando me vine a Lima no pase todo eso de vivir en esos barrios mas feos... x mi madrecita si hubiera ido a vivir a eso lugares me hubiera vuelto al toque a Cajamarca


Toda mi familia paterna es Cajamarquina, pero ellos se vinieron pal Rimac, aunque hay una tia Abuela que vive en Riva Aguero en el Agustino, pero no la conozco...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Filter said:


> La chicha? música o bebida? porque la chicha morada es buenísima.


No seas malo pes, me refiero a la musica tropical andina llamada tambien Chicha.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Toda mi familia paterna es Cajamarquina, pero ellos se vinieron pal Rimac, aunque hay una tia Abuela que vive en Riva Aguero en el Agustino, pero no la conozco...


a mi me paso diferente... XDDD


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> No seas malo pes, me refiero a la musica tropical andina llamada tambien Chicha.


Ya decía yo... :cheers:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> Ya decía yo... :cheers:


Este...estamos hablando de la chicha morada o de Chacalon? :bash:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

J Block said:


> Este...estamos hablando de la chicha morada o de Chacalon? :bash:



wow...un sanisidrino hablando de chicha!


qué bajo hemos caído....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oigan sabian que las polladas ya fueron ahora son los Chicken Party, jajaja, una vez lo oi a una amiga, decia que suena mas cool...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

J Block said:


> Este...estamos hablando de la chicha morada o de Chacalon? :bash:


 :hi: :carrot: :bowtie: :tongue3:


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Oigan sabian que las polladas ya fueron ahora son los Chicken Party, jajaja, una vez lo oi a una amiga, decia que suena mas cool...


Jajaja nooo me gusta mas el nombre polladas!! xDD jajaja y tb pollerías.. son originales.. Chicken Party.. jajaja q malo!! xD


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Bueno y aqui en Antofa he visto miles de carteles de la colonia peruana diciendo:

"Gran Pollada Bailable"

Jejeje nunca he ido a una pero debe ser interesante xD


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pucha, cuando uno va un sabado por los conos, ve letreros de Pollada, cuyada, Frijolada (eso es en la Victoria), Anticuchada, Parrillada, todas son bailables, amenizados con un potente equipo Stereofonico y la infaltable rubia, jajaja


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jajaja...las cosas que se ven en los conos...jejeje


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> wow...un sanisidrino hablando de chicha!
> 
> 
> qué bajo hemos caído....


komo diria Eliane Karpa los pituquitos de san isidro


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

El foro esta stone hoydía...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> No seas malo pes, me refiero a la musica tropical andina llamada tambien Chicha.


A nadie le gusta la musica chicha... no c komo que es algo bien feo... esa musica...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si creo que el foro se ha reanimado de nuevo, en los ultimos dias lo vi medio caido..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

njpch said:


> A nadie le gusta la musica chicha... no c komo que es algo bien feo... esa musica...


Tas loco, hay mucha gente que le gusta, eso no se puede negar, asi como la cumbia, tecnocumbia, y el baile de moda, Perreo mami perreo, duro, duro, duro....


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Pucha, cuando uno va un sabado por los conos, ve letreros de Pollada, cuyada, Frijolada (eso es en la Victoria), Anticuchada, Parrillada, todas son bailables, amenizados con un potente equipo Stereofonico y la infaltable rubia, jajaja


Jajaja.. en Chile tambien existen las Anticuchadas y las Parrilladas.. y me imagino q las Frijoladas deben ser asqueroooosas!! xD

Jajaja y buena la Eliane Karpa!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

grg1992 said:


> Jajaja.. en Chile tambien existen las Anticuchadas y las Parrilladas.. y me imagino q las *Frijoladas* deben ser asqueroooosas!! xD
> 
> Jajaja y buena la Eliane Karpa!


En brasil tambien existen las Frejoladas, o Feijoadas, y es el equivalente a las polladas peruanas, se hacen en barrios populares con los mismos fines..


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

en este foro....


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Neh.. aqui las anticuchadas y parrilladas se hacen en cualquier lugar, desde el mas pobre al mas rico... xD


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> En brasil tambien existen las Frejoladas, o Feijoadas, y es el equivalente a las polladas peruanas, se hacen en barrios populares con los mismos fines..


que feo osea con frejoles... prefiero las polladas


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

por favor, aqui en lima, nunca vas a ver que hagan ni siquiera una parrillada en San Isidro por ejemplo, que nivel, jajaja
Lo que pasa es que aqui, ese tipo de actividades se hacen con el fin de recaudar fondos monetarios para alguna causa no solo diversion, aveces intervienen toda la comunidad, por ejemplo, alguien necesita dinero para una operacion, pues le hacen una pollada..


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Tallarinadas!!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Yo he probado la Feijoada y es muy rico, encima es con frejol negro, bien negro...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Los frejoles dan gases.....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Perrilladas, jajaja, creo que eso hacen en el penal de SJL


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> por favor, aqui en lima, nunca vas a ver que hagan ni siquiera una parrillada en San Isidro por ejemplo, que nivel, jajaja
> Lo que pasa es que aqui, ese tipo de actividades se hacen con el fin de recaudar fondos monetarios para alguna causa no solo diversion, aveces intervienen toda la comunidad, por ejemplo, alguien necesita dinero para una operacion, pues le hacen una pollada..


Esto creo que pasa solo en lima..............


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

El Bajopontino said:


> por favor, aqui en lima, nunca vas a ver que hagan ni siquiera una parrillada en San Isidro por ejemplo, que nivel, jajaja
> Lo que pasa es que aqui, ese tipo de actividades se hacen con el fin de recaudar fondos monetarios para alguna causa no solo diversion, aveces intervienen toda la comunidad, por ejemplo, alguien necesita dinero para una operacion, pues le hacen una pollada..


al costado de mi casa de vez en cuando hacen parrilladas y vivo en san isidro


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Jajaja yo hago en fines de semana.. usualmente cada 3 semanas.. ademas q las carnes de Chile son exquisitas.. nunca tanto como Argentina.. pero igual, en Perú hay carnes de allá?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

guillermo said:


> al costado de mi casa de vez en cuando hacen parrilladas y vivo en san isidro


Pero de seguro que son reuniones familiares, mas no son hechos con el fin de recaudar fondos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

grg1992 said:


> Jajaja yo hago en fines de semana.. usualmente cada 3 semanas.. ademas q las carnes de Chile son exquisitas.. nunca tanto como Argentina.. pero igual, en *Perú hay carnes de allá*?


What?, oe que crees que nosotros hacemos las parrilladas con carne de burro, aunque se que en provincias ha sucedido esto muchas veces, jajaja imaginense.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

El Bajopontino said:


> Pero de seguro que son reuniones familiares, mas no son hechos con el fin de recaudar fondos.


Si, son reuniones familiares mas que todo.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

wowwwwwwwww komo dirian: que chic


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> What?, oe que crees que nosotros hacemos las parrilladas con carne de burro, aunque se que en provincias ha sucedido esto muchas veces, jajaja imaginense.


Jajajaja xDD las polladas de la colonia peruana en Antofa han sido para recaudar fondos, si.. pero las parrilladas y anticuchadas chilenas son mas bien una reunión familiar.. como bien dice guillermo en San Isidro..


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

njpch said:


> wowwwwwwwww komo dirian: que chic


 :bleh:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> por favor, aqui en lima, nunca vas a ver que hagan ni siquiera una parrillada en San Isidro por ejemplo, que nivel, jajaja
> Lo que pasa es que aqui, ese tipo de actividades se hacen con el fin de recaudar fondos monetarios para alguna causa no solo diversion, aveces intervienen toda la comunidad, por ejemplo, alguien necesita dinero para una operacion, pues le hacen una pollada..


Jajaja...como que no?? Mi familia siempre hace parrilladas...y viven en San Isidro y San Borja. Pero para la familia nomas...jeje


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

guillermo said:


> :bleh:


may


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

njpch said:


> may


 :nono:


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Que bestia!!!! como desvían facilmente el tema inicial de la Victoria................
hablan de todo menos del tema........yo tomo chicha morada............
me gusta el anticucho.............muero por Chacalón.........que pasa? je,je,je,je


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

JAJAJAJA La gente hoypia ha estado ralladasa.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Filter said:


> JAJAJAJA La gente hoypia ha estado ralladasa.


si, todos estan medios raros, han posteado bastante en un par de horas...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

En donde estás, en Lima nica no?


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Jajaja... vaya que se desvirtuó el thread! Diganme que La Victoria es sinonimo de Polladas o Anticuchadas!! xD


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Mas bien de "gatadas" alli hay mucha gente que come gato, miau.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Eso es en Renovación no?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No estoy seguro Pero Barrios Altos, La victoria y Chincha, tiene esa fama.
El seco de gato es el mas popular.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

En Chincha hay negritos que comen gatos...eso he escuchado...ajjj!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si hay gente que come gatos, lo que no saben es que la carne de este animal contiene ciertas sustancias que son muy pero muy dañinas para el hombre.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

No era en la victoria


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Jajaja? mas encima son canibales de gatos?? vaya.. que terrible.. a ver si a la otra se comen a la gente.. xD


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Oye pero esto es una subcultura, son una minoría pero muy pequeña


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Que bien.. pero bueno, como no los arrestan? Imagínense que se pasen de la raya y se coman a una persona, será demasiado tarde...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bueno tampoco comen gente no seas maleado.... jajajaja, comer gatos no es ilegal porque hay gente que come perros en algunas partes de Asia y venados en Alemania, creo que a veces es dificil comprender algo cuando se ve de afuera, por ejemplo a mi me gusta el sashimi (pescado crudo) y mis amigos se asquean terriblemente cuando me ven comerlo.


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Jajaja con suerte puedo comer un pedacito de Sushi y ya vomito.. jajaja.. imaginense con un gato o un sashimi como dices tu xDD


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ves a eso me refiero, yo vomitaría si veo a alguien comer un gato, lo mismo pasó cuando fui a Alemania, mis amigos comieron venado y eso me provocó nauseas y cuando ellos me vieron comer sushi sintieron lo mismo jajajaja


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Jajaaj que diferentes las culturas.. jaja bueno a mi el sushi y el venado me dan asco!! xD


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

palexisls said:


> es feo, es pobre, es peligroso.


 ALGUNA VEZ TE HAN CUADRADO EN LA VICTORIA?


----------



## palexisls (Sep 9, 2006)

cibert said:


> ALGUNA VEZ TE HAN CUADRADO EN LA VICTORIA?


a mi, solo, no q yo recuerde. pero si he visto gente ser cuadrada a mi alrededor mientras pasaba por ahi.
aunq tambien ten en cuenta casi nunca paso por la victoria, cuestion de estadistica...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Mejor corten el tema, algunos comentarios ya se están pasando de la raya.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lavoe81 said:


> En La Victoria hay dos zonas bien definidas, y las dos están muy mal realmente... Bueno, tres, considerando Santa Catalina que más bien es anexo sanisidrino. Trazaría una línea en lo que antes era Huatica para dividir lo recuperable de lo irrecuperable.


Santa Catalina y Balconcillo, sobretodo por la torre Interbank. Jejeje...los vecinos de esa zona ya quisieran ser parte de San Isidro.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No, pero en verdad La Victoria es horrible. Justo en agosto tuve que pasar por ahí para llegar al terminal terrestre hacia Oxapampa. La verdad no se a que tarado se le ocurrió agrupar los terrapuertos en 28 de Julio, una zona asquerosamente fea: basura en las calles, edificios viejos y sucios, calles rotas...la Avenida México parece un pueblo jóven descuidado. 

La única avenida que lucía bien era Manco Capac, pues la habían inagurado hace poco. Tambien vi varios carteles que anunciaban la futura recuperación de 28 de Julio. Claro, acargo de la Municipalidad de Lima, pues la de La Victoria está de más.


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

J Block said:


> Santa Catalina y Balconcillo, sobretodo por la torre Interbank. Jejeje...los vecinos de esa zona ya quisieran ser parte de San Isidro.


¿Oye no será al revés? Ya quisieran tener ustedes la torre Interbank, ejem :naughty:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lavoe81 said:


> ¿Oye no será al revés? Ya quisieran tener ustedes la torre Interbank, ejem :naughty:


Tenemos 22 sedes principales de entidades financieras...y casi todas las torres financieras de Lima. Frente al Interbank en San Isidro se construirá el hotel más alto del Perú. Una torre más no nos hace falta. 

Además, la torre Interbank en sí es relacionada con San Isidro.


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

Lindas sus torrecitas


----------



## palexisls (Sep 9, 2006)

Lavoe81 said:


> En La Victoria hay dos zonas bien definidas,


tan esperanzadora la primera parte, se me dilataron las pupilas y pusieron los ojos titilantes como candy-candy cuando espera al novio.....



> y las dos están muy mal realmente...


jajajajajajajajajaja, pero la realidad siempre tiene q meter la nariz.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ya no hay mas fotos para sustentar????? Porque en tal caso podemos declarar este thread muerto...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sí, mejor maten este thread.


----------

